# Благодарность Михаилу Анатольевичу!!!



## Моби Дик (25 Ноя 2010)

Где тут у Вас тема благодарностей? Мы рады страшенно!  На достигнутом не остоновимся. 
Михаил Анатольевич, спасибо Вам и Вашему отцу, что Вы можете такое творить! aiwan
О нас здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum2/thread9281.html#post61524


----------

